# Dog show photos and puppy questions



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm back with photos  I havnt posted in a little while, been really busy with the crazy chis! It's been such fun, watching them play and suss eachother out.
They are just about used to eachother now which is good. Millie has taken to them really well overall she's just much happier in general and so I am happy too. I took millie and Gucci to their first ringcraft class on Wednesday night and to another one on Friday. 
They both did really well and it was good fun. I will need to get some show leads though as the leads I took weren't the correct ones. 

Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a nice show lead?


I weighed them all today and they are all progressing healthily.
As for house/potty training they are doing great, obviously we have had a few accidents although it hasn't been that bad considering there is three puppies running around! 
Also pixie and darcy had their second injections on Thursday.. I was surprised because Darcy was really brave and didn't cry (she is the most timid out of the group) and pixie cried loads (she's very outgoing and enjoys a play fight) so was surprised to see how they reacted! 
Also I had a question about play fighting, so when they play fight I'm not totally sure how to go about it? Because some say you should stop it incase they fight when they are older and other says leave them be as its natural and will grow out of it? I just don't want to have issues of them fighting in an aggressive way when they are older, like at the moment it's only play fighting but I'm not sure what it could progress to?

So does anyone have any advice on how to treat this behaviour?

We went to a dog show today it was great! The dogs came along and had a great time. It was amazing seeing all the chis competing and it was a lovely sunny day. 

Gucci with her daddy

My friends Pomeranian called Katy got a first place


I found a really nice doggie boutique yesterday, I got a lovely chrome bones dog bowl. It's the mojave tan and blue limited bowl of anyone likes it 


New toy box


Pixie fast asleep


Darcy loves the fur throw


Millie in her new bed because the puppies stole hers haha...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Play fighting is completely normal in puppies. The only behaviour it will lead to is happy exhausted puppies lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Play fighting is completely normal in puppies. The only behaviour it will lead to is happy exhausted puppies lol



thanks for the advice, I just sometimes worry when millie starts fighting because her heckles go up sometimes and I wasn't sure whether this wasn't normal but that makes me feel better


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Raising the hackles is a sign of arousal, it has nothing to do with aggression (although a dog would be in a very aroused state if it was at the point of acting aggressively)
When you have multiple dogs it is important to monitor all play, and make sure everyone is having a good time. Some dogs will get bolshy and push others around, it is vital to watch the reaction of the dog being pushed around in these situations. 
As an adult, Millie should be teaching the puppies good manners, and putting a stop to any unwanted behaviours during play.
Play is very complex in dogs, they show a huge range of behaviours. as long as everyone is happy and no-one is getting hurt leave them to it, but watch the body language.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Raising the hackles is a sign of arousal, it has nothing to do with aggression (although a dog would be in a very aroused state if it was at the point of acting aggressively)
> When you have multiple dogs it is important to monitor all play, and make sure everyone is having a good time. Some dogs will get bolshy and push others around, it is vital to watch the reaction of the dog being pushed around in these situations.
> As an adult, Millie should be teaching the puppies good manners, and putting a stop to any unwanted behaviours during play.
> Play is very complex in dogs, they show a huge range of behaviours. as long as everyone is happy and no-one is getting hurt leave them to it, but watch the body language.


I will Thankyou so much


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Wicked Pixie said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the hackles is a sign of arousal, it has nothing to do with aggression (although a dog would be in a very aroused state if it was at the point of acting aggressively)
> ...


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Awww how cute is Gucci looking!! Lovely lady. Love your friends Pom too 😍
And as play fighting goes I agree with Stella its totally normal, you should see pablo and Neeva play fighting the noises they make are hilarious. But if pablo gets fed up he lets her know which is good and she listens! They tire each other out so keeps mummy happy! They'll sort things out among themselves it's totally natural.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Awww how cute is Gucci looking!! Lovely lady. Love your friends Pom too 😍
> And as play fighting goes I agree with Stella its totally normal, you should see pablo and Neeva play fighting the noises they make are hilarious. But if pablo gets fed up he lets her know which is good and she listens! They tire each other out so keeps mummy happy! They'll sort things out among themselves it's totally natural.


The Pomeranians are gorgeous, I would love one maybe in a couple of years I will get one and Thankyou hun I just sometimes get scared someone's going to get hurt. It is funny watching them fight, some of the things they do is hilarious Darcy is a proper wimp bless her!


----------



## Mordnacht (Aug 21, 2015)

My pups are 3 years old and still play fight with each other. I've noticed the way Chihuahuas play fight verses other dogs is much different. I notice the way Perse tries to play fight with bigger dogs it actually looks like aggressive behaviour to the bigger dog, whereas to another Chihuahua they get right into play fighting or wrestling as I call it lol.

Just be careful with them trying to play fight with bigger dogs or dogs of other breeds as other breeds might not think about it as playing since they are so small. Your own pups though, they'll likely play fight even when they're older and it wont become aggressive if in the earlier stages (now) they aren't being aggressive with one another.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Such cute pics! They are all such darlings, but there is just something about that cute little Pixie, I just want to come put her in my pocket and be gone!! Looks like you had a nice time!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Mordnacht said:


> My pups are 3 years old and still play fight with each other. I've noticed the way Chihuahuas play fight verses other dogs is much different. I notice the way Perse tries to play fight with bigger dogs it actually looks like aggressive behaviour to the bigger dog, whereas to another Chihuahua they get right into play fighting or wrestling as I call it lol.
> 
> Just be careful with them trying to play fight with bigger dogs or dogs of other breeds as other breeds might not think about it as playing since they are so small. Your own pups though, they'll likely play fight even when they're older and it wont become aggressive if in the earlier stages (now) they aren't being aggressive with one another.


Yeah we call it wrestling too haha! Millie's favourite is the chokehold, Curtis finds it hilarious. I am always super careful around other people's dogs I am abit of a nervous wreck to be honest but I suppose you can never be too careful.
Thanks for the advice Hun


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Corona Pup said:


> Such cute pics! They are all such darlings, but there is just something about that cute little Pixie, I just want to come put her in my pocket and be gone!! Looks like you had a nice time!


Thank you! Pixie is stunning, you would love her. She's so friendly she attacks me with kisses all day! You should get a solid black one for little corona  it was a lovely day, we all enjoyed it the dogs were exhausted when we got home they had never seen that many dogs in their lives bless them!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice pics Jessica. All of the dogs are looking so lovely. It's nice to hear how happy Millie is to have siblings. 
As for the play fighting I agree with the others. It's perfectly normal. Sit back and enjoy! Unless it gets to rough.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Very nice pics Jessica. All of the dogs are looking so lovely. It's nice to hear how happy Millie is to have siblings.
> As for the play fighting I agree with the others. It's perfectly normal. Sit back and enjoy! Unless it gets to rough.


Thankyou babe, I want to see some new photos of your babies missing them! Thanks for the advice too I always feel better hearing from people with chihuahuas because some people i have spoke to are like 'omg why are they fighting like that that's not right' and causing me to worry so I'm confident now that's this is totally normal


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Thankyou babe, I want to see some new photos of your babies missing them! Thanks for the advice too I always feel better hearing from people with chihuahuas because some people i have spoke to are like 'omg why are they fighting like that that's not right' and causing me to worry so I'm confident now that's this is totally normal



Thanks sweetie! I should get some pics up of the pups soon. We've just gotten a couple new packages in of fall things for the entire crew. And they all look so cute in everything. I wasn't expecting my doggie couture shop order until a bit closer to Bailey's birthday this month. So glad I got it sooner. 
Do you think you'll dress all of your girls? It'd be so cool if they all end up around the same size, that way they can share clothes. Have you heard back about your SL harness? Did you end up changing the size to xxs?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Btw love Chromebones! That designer has been a fave of mine for many years. I love the collars. They are crazy expensive though. I also love their carriers. I never got around to ordering a single thing by this make. How awesome that you found another pet store. You'll have to snap a couple pics of the inside next time. I love dog boutiques 😍😍


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Gucci is such a stunning beauty! Looks like she has an adorable personality too.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Play fighting is a very normal, healthy behavior!

Separate them a few seconds if they get carried away. No biting and holding for more than a few seconds, no yanking too hard on other pups ears/tails/paws/hair, no biting collars, if they pin one down it's only for a few seconds, etc. Otherwise, let them have at it!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I really like the Resco Coro-Hyde show leads with brass fastener. You can get these on Amazon. I also have a couple more fancy beaded toy leads that I've bought at shows. You can't beat the Resco's for starting them out though.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou babe, I want to see some new photos of your babies missing them! Thanks for the advice too I always feel better hearing from people with chihuahuas because some people i have spoke to are like 'omg why are they fighting like that that's not right' and causing me to worry so I'm confident now that's this is totally normal
> ...


Can't wait to see your new packages! I added some clothes to my Susan lanci order so maybe that's why it's taking so long. The girl was really nice and helpful though  I asked the girl about the size and she said she would check with the designer and change it if necessary so she may have changed it. I'm excited since it's my first Susan lanci! 
I will definitely dress them all, I just want to wait until they are fully grown to get things because I don't want them to grow out of things within weeks. I'm hoping they are all about Millie's size they are charted to be smaller than millie but this may not be the case.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Btw love Chromebones! That designer has been a fave of mine for many years. I love the collars. They are crazy expensive though. I also love their carriers. I never got around to ordering a single thing by this make. How awesome that you found another pet store. You'll have to snap a couple pics of the inside next time. I love dog boutiques 😍😍


Chrome bones is a favourite of mine. I absolutely love the collars and bowls, although I'm not keen on all of their carriers some are nice though  the woman only had the mustard yellow collar in Millie's size and I didn't like it  and all the nicer collars were too big I was gutted because she isn't ordering anymore chrome bones for her shop as she says it doesn't sell. I was gutted because hardly anywhere in the UK does it. You should definitely order something the quality of the collars is excellent and they really stand out. I will take photos next time I go it's about an hour and a half away so I won't be going soon. She had her French bulldog in when I was there he was such a cutie he was called cherry.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

zellko said:


> Gucci is such a stunning beauty! Looks like she has an adorable personality too.


Aw Thankyou so much and she does she's a little star, I love her to bits.
She is so funny she's like the boss of the pack she puts millie in her place all the time and always wants to be centre of attention, we call her the kisses monster haha


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> Play fighting is a very normal, healthy behavior!
> 
> Separate them a few seconds if they get carried away. No biting and holding for more than a few seconds, no yanking too hard on other pups ears/tails/paws/hair, no biting collars, if they pin one down it's only for a few seconds, etc. Otherwise, let them have at it!


Thankyou for the advice this makes me feel better and more confident about how to act in these situations. Darcy is a bigger for grabbing Millie's tail haha!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> I really like the Resco Coro-Hyde show leads with brass fastener. You can get these on Amazon. I also have a couple more fancy beaded toy leads that I've bought at shows. You can't beat the Resco's for starting them out though.


I will google this brand now, Ive emailed a lady from the show dog company but haven't had a reply yet so will try and find one on Amazon. I ordered a really plain temporary one just black leather for ringcraft class just so I'm using the correct type. Where did you get your show trolley?


----------

